# Συνέντευξη με τον Julian Assange



## Costas (Jan 22, 2012)

Εφ' όλης της ύλης, πάρα πολύ καλή. Η έφεσή του εκδικάζεται την 1η Φεβρουαρίου. (Rolling Stone)


----------

